

Rumor: Apple Mulling the Phase-Out of Mac Pros - gregw100
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2395641,00.asp?kc=PCRSS03069TX1K0001121&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ziffdavis%2Fpcmag%2Fbreakingnews+%28PCMag.com+Breaking+News%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher#fbid=JjeMtUc1tjH

======
rzbn
In before, "Apple Killed The Desktop PC".

